# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Highscreen Explosion –бюджетный "четырехъядерник"

## ZayLaw

Компания «Вобис Компьютер» представила новый флагманский смартфон – Highscreen Explosion. По техническим характеристикам новинка является близким аналогом одного из самых популярных смартфонов 2012 года – Samsung Galaxy S III. 



Highscreen Explosion построен на четырехъядерном процессоре Samsung Exynos 4 Quad с тактовой частотой 1,4 ГГц – на нем же базируется и Samsung Galaxy S III. Кроме того, новинка от Highscreen получила 4,7-дюймовый HD-экран, 1 Гб оперативной памяти и 8-мегапиксельную камеру. 
Другие характеристики:
•	Размер постоянной памяти: 8 ГБ.
•	Габариты: 136.5х71х10.92 мм.
•	Аккумулятор: Li-Ion 2500 мА/ч.
•	Wi-Fi: IEEE 802.11 b/g/n.
•	FM-радио.
•	Bluetooth: 2.1+EDR.
•	Слот расширения: microSD.
•	Встроенный GPS-приемник.
•	G-сенсор, цифровой компас, датчик приближения, датчик света.
Highscreen Explosion работает под управлением операционной системы Android 4.0 с последующим обновлением до версии 4.1, которое будет выпущено в феврале. 
Стоимость Highscreen Explosion составляет 12 990 рублей.
Сравнение экранов Highscreen Explosion и SGS III



Сравнение Highscreen Explosion с другими смартфонами с 4-ядерными процессорами: 




Продажи новинки стартовали в конце января. Устройство доступно в крупных розничных сетях, а также в собственной розничной сети компании «Вобис Компьютер».

----------

